# Spring Beaver Line



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You gonna put that on some scales?
Looks like a hog!
My guess is +70


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

That's a beast..way to go


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Day 2
My arms are tired 










This landowner wasn't kidding, he's got a beaver infestation

He had fun today following me around learning about beaver trapping. All the while taking pictures to show his grandkids. It was nice to be able to show off for a change. Like I really know what I'm doing


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

More tree chewers today


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

And I thought my body was hurting from the 50 lber I humped out a quarter mile yesterday.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

I’m up to 2 so far this year. That’s 2 more than I expected, being new to trapping, only having 2 traps, and getting a late start. A 41 and a 42 lber.
My newby question, how many can I expect to be in the area? There has never been sign of them in the 8 years I have owned the place, and then this fall I found chewed on trees when tracking a doe. After deer season. I found where they had begun to build a house (was not there in the summer) and decided to start learning how to trap them.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Never really know. If they just moved in, probably only two but this is dispersal time so new ones could move in anytime. I had them cleaned out at my house last year. No sign this year but I had cut down a poplar, so I took some branches over to the crick to see. Two days later, I see I have a beaver so I set a trap


----------



## 270 Hunter (Nov 10, 2016)

Six off this property so far. Getting to old for dragging these thru the swamp and back to truck. The pic from the larger two. One from yesterday and the One from today, plus had a kit in leg hold on wire. Most days I am happy not to carry the " 6 pack " back to my truck. Congrates, Nice catch.
















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Set a lodge on a small pond. Only open ice was near the lodge. Zone 3 so not much time to get it done. Broke through what I thought was shallow, got a love less used runs. My hip waders repairs held and was 2 " from going over. My lucky day. Stuck 2 330's in the entrances and blocked what I could. Will see. Had more places to set but want the river to drop a bit 1st.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Picked up a 30 lb'er on the 1st check. Found the deep entrance, luckily with chest waders on.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Check #2. 
46 lb.male. found a bank den and feed pile. Added a 330 to a post and set the deep entrance.


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

Anita Dwink said:


> Check #2.
> 46 lb.male. found a bank den and feed pile. Added a 330 to a post and set the deep entrance.
> View attachment 383769


Good job - Tough trapping in Northern Michigan. Have not seen this much snow and ice in a few years. Most ponds still locked up and plenty of ice and snow on the two tracks. Hopefully, the fifty degree weather in a couple of days helps.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 384173


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

This is the first time I have trapped beavers in the spring. I kind of like it being warmer!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The weather's nice but the water is not. A wet butt this time of year is on fun. Watch those beaver channels under the ice they will let you down in a hurry.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 384173


Not sure which I like better, the catch, or the weights!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

smith34 said:


> Not sure which I like better, the catch, or the weights!


Two old calipers, I put the lawn mower blade on to hopefully make it harder for them to drag. Haven't had it pulled up yet, knock on wood.
Oh, and I just leave the weights out back so I don't have to haul them.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I went to rebar drowning rods last year. My rotor weights kept getting pulled in. Picked up Beaver #25 today on a float set . 5th one from this set and spot this season. Put a few more 330's in on the Chippewa today. Going to be busy tomorrow and expect to set another 15 if the ice opens up. 
Patched hip waders holding up so far.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Wind and temps in the teens are not optimal for Beaver travel. Had to break up 1/2" of ice to get this 47.5 lb guy out. Deep bank den . Ice water makes for numb arms.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess Ill be trying for back foot catches from now on. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anita Dwink said:


> I try for a back foot when possible. If the water is not very deep or I don't have much area to bed the trap on I'll go for the front foot and put in bump sticks so they'll drop the front feet. If you are using weights the back foot catch takes away a lot of their power. Nice catch. I recall vividly my 1st catches. I don't forget much except for my safeties and setters at various locations.


I agree on the shallow water and front foot.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> Hey alright. I had heard I should be aiming for front foot catches, but your logic for back foot catches checks out to me.


Size of trap would also determine target foot. #4 dukes worked okay but are on the small size for rear foot.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I recommend a pack basket, specifically a Loring. It will outlast me

https://loringoutdoors.com


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I suppose you have the pink liner for yours.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Team Photo. Picked up a small and 2 large one this am. Decided it was time for a team photo of my last 16. Still a few spots to hit this weekend but mostly done. 41 as of today. Almost doubled last years. And tagged out on Otter. Been a good season , learned a lot and hope that continues. The friend who got me into this 5 years ago. Helps me get unstuck from mud and enjoy telling stories of previous seasons. Can't handle the cold much . I hope to still be setting when I get his age and to have someone running ahead of me to get sets in and haul out the heavy ones.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> I suppose you have the pink liner for yours.


That way you know it's me and it's less likely to get stolen.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I told The Secretary of War six and that is the body count today


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> I told The Secretary of War six and that is the body count today
> 
> View attachment 388219


Well done !


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Four beaver and a muskrat today.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

2 more today. The pond I'm trapping is loaded with leeches. They had already taken its eyes and it was checked yesterday. The one I got earlier had leeches on its eyes and coming out its ears. I guess I know where I can find bait this summer.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Better money for those black beaver. I got one today


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> Better money for those black beaver. I got one today


RIght on - I have six coming up in the May NAFA sale. Got $32.00 for a xlarge/large last year. Have caught six more this year with one check to go.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Three beaver today.
One lost 330
Waders sprung a leak
Pulled all traps because of the weather coming


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Three beaver today.
> One lost 330
> Waders sprung a leak
> Pulled all traps because of the weather coming


Losing one on the last day stinks. Did you lose your anchor or wire off point? The last one I lost one it broke loose and the beaver was with it about 10' away in some bog water. Bumped into it looking downstream thinking it might have gotten hung up in a snag.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anita Dwink said:


> Losing one on the last day stinks. Did you lose your anchor or wire off point? The last one I lost one it broke loose and the beaver was with it about 10' away in some bog water. Bumped into it looking downstream thinking it might have gotten hung up in a snag.


Human, bear, bobcat or it popped up the stake. On a good flowing creek and I searched for about an hour. If it's in the creek, after this flush, it'll be to lake Michigan.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I wish thieves would leave a note so I'd know it was stolen and not have to spend all that time looking.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

The only one I lost they were nice enough to lay my stakes on the bank . It was my 1st year and am careful now to camouflage where they may be visible from the road . On a brighter note , how many flat tails did you end up getting this season ?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anita Dwink said:


> The only one I lost they were nice enough to lay my stakes on the bank . It was my 1st year and am careful now to camouflage where they may be visible from the road . On a brighter note , how many flat tails did you end up getting this season ?


I lost this on private property and I never considered it a possibility.

I believe I got two dozen or a couple more.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Picked up another 3. These 2 didn't want to go near my 330's. One looks like my miss from a few days ago where the spring loop slide through one of the sides. The 3rd hit a bank den that I almost pulled. 
3 days left. Pretty much done . Going to experiment with my floats on deep water castor mound sets this weekend.


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

Anita Dwink said:


> View attachment 389419
> Picked up another 3. These 2 didn't want to go near my 330's. One looks like my miss from a few days ago where the spring loop slide through one of the sides. The 3rd hit a bank den that I almost pulled.
> 3 days left. Pretty much done . Going to experiment with my floats on deep water castor mound sets this weekend.


FInal pull today - The last three checks yielded 10, 7, and 8 more today. Final results are 50 beaver, 6 otter (two incidentals to be turned in this week already tagged). Out of the fifty beaver I would say only 4 or 5 medium/large. Quite a batch of beaver. Only wanted to catch 20-30 this year, but a large private parcel brought 22 beaver in three checks.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Headed out to pull the final sets in around 8. I have 4 floats, 3 downers, 2 deep run pole sets, 1 trapeze and a shoreline castor mound out. I let em soak yesterday. Still recovering from setting the lake in the wind Friday with my 17' canoe and the wind yesterday was just as bad. Almost all of the sets are around a large cattail island that floats in 6 ' of 
water with the lodge or lodges hidden somewhere in the center. I'll try to take pics. Setting everything but the 1 shoreline from in the canoe keeps my lifejacket on and my phone in a ziplock.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

1st 4 had Beavers in them. 2 for 3 on the drowners. The 3rd had a peice of tail in it. 2 for 4 on the floats. 1 castor mound got hit from the cattail , probably a raccoon and the 1 330 castor mound set hit 1. Total this water trapping season was 51 Beaver and 2 Otters. The rebar drowners with MB 750 were most effective. Had to tell someone on the shore that season closes today. They were directing me to another spot . Noted for next season.


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

Anita Dwink said:


> View attachment 390141
> View attachment 390143
> 1st 4 had Beavers in them. 2 for 3 on the drowners. The 3rd had a peice of tail in it. 2 for 4 on the floats. 1 castor mound got hit from the cattail , probably a raccoon and the 1 330 castor mound set hit 1. Total this water trapping season was 51 Beaver and 2 Otters. The rebar drowners with MB 750 were most effective. Had to tell someone on the shore that season closes today. They were directing me to another spot . Noted for next season.


Nice job! Looks a little scary in that wind.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

51 beaver, my back doesn't even want to think if that.
Good job.
Are you finishing them all?


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> 51 beaver, my back doesn't even want to think if that.
> Good job.
> Are you finishing them all?


Back is a little tender, mostly from twisting my torso in the canoe and placing the floats in 30mph wind Friday. Ended up moving to the front to paddle back to the truck. I'm 6'5" and 240 decent shape and dragging beavers out are part of my workout . My buyer gives me more for them in the round. I still do a few every year if time permits. I enjoy putting them up . The pic was when the wind was at about 10-15 mph. Not going to run the Au Sable race anytime soon but it's very stable and can carry a lot of gear.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Season closes tomorrow unless they extend it. 

Jim


Anita Dwink said:


> Back is a little tender, mostly from twisting my torso in the canoe and placing the floats in 30mph wind Friday. Ended up moving to the front to paddle back to the truck. I'm 6'5" and 240 decent shape and dragging beavers out are part of my workout . My buyer gives me more for them in the round. I still do a few every year if time permits. I enjoy putting them up . The pic was when the wind was at about 10-15 mph. Not going to run the Au Sable race anytime soon but it's very stable and can carry a lot of gear.


Is your buyers name a secret?
Jim


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats on a great season, Anita! Reminds me of when I first started beaver trapping and posting pics of the catches. Good times. Youve obviously learned they arent hard to catch. Dave Duncan once told me theyre just overgrown mice and youre only limited by your energy and available time. I say, the best beaver trapper is strong like bull, smart like fence post. LOL

I was still walking across my beaver ponds one week ago, deep snow in the woods almost required a snowmobile, but I clawed my way through with a quad. Theres still some ice on the ponds, as of yesterday, when I pulled gear in the blizzard.

These days I only ADC trap when asked and make sets to avoid otter. Think I have 4-5 pounds of castor to sell this Spring, which is worth more than the fur. I gave 9 fresh (one-night check) beaver away to people who wanted to eat them, but I grabbed the fat castors first.

Solo spring beaver trapping, I stopped at 40 with a few days to spare. This was back when the otter limit was only one....









-NC


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

When I started trapping them with my Grandpa the limit was 1 otter and I think four beaver. You had to work hard just to find those four.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Northcountry said:


> Congrats on a great season, Anita! Reminds me of when I first started beaver trapping and posting pics of the catches. Good times. Youve obviously learned they arent hard to catch. Dave Duncan once told me theyre just overgrown mice and youre only limited by your energy and available time. I say, the best beaver trapper is strong like bull, smart like fence post. LOL
> 
> I was still walking across my beaver ponds one week ago, deep snow in the woods almost required a snowmobile, but I clawed my way through with a quad. Theres still some ice on the ponds, as of yesterday, when I pulled gear in the blizzard.
> 
> ...


It's like ice fishing for Bluegills. Anyone with a basic understanding of how to catch them will. Once you've honed your techniques that's what will make your catch increase with less effort and time.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I went last summer and paddled the river that we trapped fifty years ago and most of the places we set then are still in use. There are lots more beaver in there now and most of it has been subdivided so you probably can't trap it but the slides, channels and sent mounds are still there.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Hawks, coyotes, eagles and red fox are all in a race to get their share of the fresh beaver. Theres almost always something on my (well scattered) beaver pile when I look out the window.......

















-NC


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice healthy looking coyote.


----------

